# Betrug auf shoppingjagd durch OG Projects Özgün Göcer



## boemb80 (1 März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bestellte am 05.12.2018 über die Webseite www.shoppingjagd.de ein Parfüm für meine Freundin um sie damit an Weihnachten zu überraschen. Sie hatte sich dies gewünscht. Hätte ich das damals gewusst hätte ich woanders gekauft. Das Geld hatte ich 5 Minuten später über billfree überwiesen.
Hiermit begann eine Odyssey und nur Ärger der mich bis heute begleitet. Der Anbieter bietet den Kontakt via Telefon oder Mail an. Wobei aber am Telefon keine Aussage getroffen werden kann. Diesen nutzte ich auch nur ein Mal. In summe schrieb ich ungelogen 25 Mails um endlich eine Lösung zu bekommen.
Begonnen hatte der erste Kontakt am 10.12. Auf meine Nachfrage wo denn die Ware bleibe wurde geantwortet man warte auf Nachschub, wird heute oder morgen ankommen. So ging dies immer weiter. Nachstehend die Antworten mit dem jeweiligen Datum :

10.12. : Warten auf Nachschub; wird heute oder morgen ankommen
12.12 : Warten bis Freitag
15.12. Eventuell Montag
19.12. Lieferant hat bis morgen Zeit
24.12. Bestellungen werden erst wieder ab 27.12. abgearbeitet
10.01. Ware wird evt. Morgen ankommen und Montag verschickt

Darauf hin folgten von mir immer wieder Nachfragen die aber ins Leere liefen. Letztlich zeigte sich am 12.02 dann aber Leben. Aussage : Man könne meine Aufregung nicht verstehen. Gut dachte ich mir. Sinnvolle Aussage, aber okay. Ich fragte dann nach der Ware. keine Ahnung was ich erwartet hatte, aber die Aussage war :"Warten auf Rückmeldung des Herstellers. Ich bekomme Im Laufe des Tages Bescheid." Gut dachte ich mit. Dann eben noch einmal von vorn. Das war dann von der Verkäuferseite der letzte Kontakt. Seitdem frage ich mindestens alle 2 Tage an. Nichts...Die Mails die ich zwischendurch schrieb, kamen laut OTRS (Mailprogramm des Anbieters) auch an, wurden aber nie beantwortet.
Ich forschte dann nach. Die Seite läuft über die OG Projects GmbH des Herrn Özgün Görcer. Er scheint mit diesem Projekt sehr viele Seiten zu betreuen. Laut Impressum 15 Seiten. Auch Seiten mit denen man Profile und deren Beliebtheit im Netz steigern kann. Ich dachte mir dann, dass dies doch sehr dubios ist.

Fakt ist, dass ich weder die Ware noch das Geld oder in irgendeiner Art und Weise eine Reaktion erhalte. Auf der Seite shoppingjagd wird auch im Impressum darauf hingewiesen sich bei Streitigkeiten an die europäische Kommission zu wenden. Oton :

"Die Europäische Kommission hat eine Internetplattform zur Online-Beilegung von Streitigkeiten eingerichtet. Die Plattform dient als Anlaufstelle zur außergerichtlichen Beilegung von Streitigkeiten über vertragliche Verpflichtungen aus Kauf- und Dienstleistungsverträgen, die online geschlossen wurden. Sie können die Plattform unter dem folgenden Link erreichen: http://ec.europa.eu/consumers/odr"

Gut. Habe ich gemacht. Problem ist nur, dass eben diese Institution nichts machen kann. Sie schrieben den Verkäufer an. Mahnten ihn sozusagen. Nach nicht einmal 2 Tagen (es scheint ja doch jemand da zu sein) erhielten sie Antwort. Dafür war für sie der Fall geschlossen. Super, dachte ich mir. Das  kann doch alles nicht wahr sein. Seine Antwort der Kommission gegenüber war. Er klärt das mit dem Verbraucher. Ja klar, das wäre ja auch schön, wenn dem denn so wäre. Darauf warte ich ja. Nur damit war es für die Kommission zur Beilegung von Streitigkeiten abgeschlossen. Und ich habe keinerlei Lösung bekommen.

Meine Frage ist nun letztlich was ich denn machen kann um mein Geld wieder zu bekommen bzw. ist mein Ansinnen auch auf diesem Wege über die Machenschaften dieses Unternehmens aufmerksam zu machen und andere Nutzer im Vorab zu warnen.

Meine Weihnachten ist damit übrigens nicht ins Wasser gefallen, ich habe mir dann andere Sachen einfallen lassen, aber den Wunsch habe ich meiner Freundin damit nicht erfüllen können. Und das machte mich gerade an Weihnachten schon traurig.


*Modedit 14.3.19*
Die Firma hat hier einen Kontakt hinterlassen, bei dem sich persönlich um die Angelegenheit gekümmert wird, wenn man sich dort meldet.
Siehe: https://forum.computerbetrug.de/thr...-og-projects-oezguen-goecer.56997/post-401275
Mailadresse durch uns verifiziert und gehört zur Firma.
*BT/MOD*


----------



## Hippo (1 März 2019)

Da Du das Geld nicht über Paypal oder eine Kreditkarte bezahlt hast wirds die Ochsentour mit Kauf wegen Nichtlieferung widerrufen und der Rückforderung des bezahlten Kaufpreises.
Wie hier die direkten Erfolgschancen einzuschätzen sind kannst Du Dir wahrscheinlich vorstellen.
Die zweite Eskalationsstufe wäre dann die Einschaltung eines Anwalts bis hin zur Klage.

Für Mitleser - wenn ich einen Laden nicht kenne gibts keine Vorauszahlung in welcher Form auch immer! Egal wie günstig die Preise sind!
Oder würdet ihr einem Unbekannten auf der Domplatte in Köln 500 € in die Hand drücken auf das Versprechen daß er zwei Tage später mit einer Kamera für euch zurückkommt? Nein?
Warum macht ihr das im Internet?


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2019)

boemb80 schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist nun letztlich was ich denn machen kann um mein Geld wieder zu bekommen ...


Die OG Projects GmbH hat ihren Sitz in Berlin, da könnte man auch mal an einen Anwalt denken. Man könnte aber auch eine Strafanzeige wegen Warenbetrug erstatten und die Staatsanwaltschaft um die s. g. Rückgewinnungshilfe bitten. Das wird sehr oft vergessen.


----------



## Schnipsi (12 März 2019)

Uns ist das gleiche passiert, wir haben auch was bestellt, per Sofortüberweisung bezahlt und weder Ware noch Geld wieder bekommen.

Absoluter BETRUG


----------



## jupp11 (12 März 2019)

Warum  Vorkasse? Ich bezahle grundsätzlich nur per Lastschrift  oder paypal.
Wenn das dem Händer nicht paßt, kann er sich sein "Schnäppchen"  an die Backe nageln


----------



## Reducal (12 März 2019)

Schnipsi schrieb:


> Sofortüberweisung


 ....und das ist ja wohl die schnellste Möglichkeit, Geld zu versenken. Alternativ kann man die Scheine auch zum Fenster raus schmeißen. 50/50-Chance, dass sie der Wind wieder reinbläst.



> Das Verfahren ist ein Pseudo-Vorkassesystem...
> 
> >weiter<


Verbraucherzentralen, Banken und ich warnen schon seit Jahren vor diesem System.


----------



## jupp11 (12 März 2019)

wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Pro Überweisung erhebt die Sofort GmbH vom Verkäufer eine Gebühr von 0,9 % plus 0,25 Euro bei materiellen Gütern oder 2,0 % plus 0,25 Euro bei virtuellen Gütern,[7] was deutlich unter den standardmäßig 2,49 % plus 0,35 Euro von PayPal in Deutschland liegt.


Vom Verkäufer, für Käufer ist es kostenlos und hier handelt es sich ausnahmslos um Käufer.


			
				paypal schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Sie einen Artikel mit PayPal bezahlen, ist das für Sie kostenlos.


----------



## Reducal (12 März 2019)

> Seit 2014 ist die Sofort GmbH Teil der Klarna Group.


Da haben sich die Gautinger auf die Theresienhöhe eingekauft oder wurden geschluckt, wer weiß das schon!? Klarna wird ja auch immer unfreundlicher bei "besonderen" Interessenten, was für den Sumpf in München spricht. Jedenfalls hält mich mein Antivirenprogramm davon ab sofort.de überhaupt zu besuchen:


----------



## Reducal (12 März 2019)

….aber hier geht´s ja um ein anderes Thema.


----------



## ogprojects (13 März 2019)

Hallo,
im Namen von OG Projects, entschuldige ich mich für die Unannehmlichkeiten.
Wir als Startup haben leider sehr viele Daten verloren Mitte Dezember und haben danach auch personelle Probleme gehabt um alles abzuarbeiten.

Ich bitte jeweils an die zwei Geschädigte mich direkt zu kontaktieren an [email protected] (meine direkte E-Mailadresse). Ich werde persönlich um ihre Fälle zu kümmern.
Bei über 5000 abgewickelte Bestellungen sind natürlich paar Fehler entstanden die wir beim Startup nicht berücksichtigt haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ö. G.


----------



## jupp11 (13 März 2019)

Die Domain in der Mailadresse  oezgueng_net ist anonym registriert. Verlinkt auf shoppingjagd.
Eine Verifizierung, ob die obengenannte Mailadresse tatsächlich der Betreiber ist, kann   nur über
die Forenadmin/mods glaubhaft gemacht werden. Der User hat sich um 15:06 angemeldet, dann  in zwei Minuten
das Postings abgesetzt  und sich seitdem nicht nicht mehr im Forum aufgehalten.


----------



## ogprojects (14 März 2019)

Ich habe eine E-Mail an [email protected] geschrieben zwecks Verifikation


----------



## Heiko (14 März 2019)

Passt.


----------



## ogprojects (14 März 2019)

Perfekt, d.h. ich bin verifiziert?


----------



## BenTigger (14 März 2019)

Siehe hier


----------



## BenTigger (14 März 2019)

Schnipsi schrieb:


> Uns ist das gleiche passiert, wir haben auch was bestellt, per Sofortüberweisung bezahlt und weder Ware noch Geld wieder bekommen.
> 
> Absoluter BETRUG


Warum zahlt man per Sofortüberweisung, wenn auch der sichere Weg möglich ist, wie in den AGB §3 Absatz 3 möglich ist?



> (3) Die Belieferung der Kunden durch die die Verkäuferin erfolgt nach Wunsch des Kunden gegen folgende Zahlungsmethoden: Vorkasse (durch Überweisung, per Paypal, Kreditkartenzahlung), *gegen Nachnahme, EC-Karte / Lastschriftverfahren , auf Rechnung.*
> Wählt der Kunde Vorkasse per Überweisung, so ist die Zahlung spätestens 7 Kalendertage nach Vertragsschluss fällig.



Dann entfällt der Ärger, falls mal bei der Bestellung oder dem Bestelleingang ein Fehler Auftritt und die Zahlung keiner Bestellung zugeordnet werden kann....


----------



## Hippo (14 März 2019)

ogprojects schrieb:


> Kann man den Beitrag verändern wieder, damit das nicht so aussieht, dass man uns oder mich kontaktieren kann? =)


Man sieht jetzt Du verifiziert bist so wie beschrieben.
D.h. ein Betroffener sieht auch dadurch dass Du Dich um Klärung bemühst.


----------



## Heiko (14 März 2019)

Ich hab den Hinweis rausgenommen.


----------



## Schnipsi (4 April 2019)

Herr Özgün Göcer hat sich nun tatsächlich persönlich um meine Angelegenheit gekümmert. Ich habe tatsächlich nach 3 Monaten mein Geld zurückbekommen. Auch die Kosten für den bereits zugestellten Mahnbescheid habe ich zurückerhalten. Der Fall ist für uns nun endlich abgeschlossen. Vielen DANK an dieses Forum!


----------



## Hippo (4 April 2019)

Positive Rückmeldungen tun uns auch gut - danke


----------



## Bra (5 April 2019)

Einfach den Namen Özgün Göcer bei Google eingeben und ihr werdet sehen mit wem man es dabei zu tun hat.


----------



## jupp11 (5 April 2019)

Gast Schnipsi ? schrieb:


> Auch die Kosten für den bereits zugestellten Mahnbescheid habe ich zurückerhalten.


Es  war hier noch nie die Rede von einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Bei einem  simplen
Widerspruch hätte er  vor Gericht  ziehen müssen. Wäre sehr gespannt wie das ausgegangen wäre.
Wie  soll eigentlich nachvollziehbar sein, dass es sich um denselben *Gast*  Schnipsi  handelt?
Ohne Anmeldung kann hier jeder   eine angeblich positive  Reaktion posten.

PS: Außerdem bezahlt der Antragsteller die Gebühren für einen Mahnbescheid
Insofern  ist  es völlig unglaubwürdig


----------



## Bra (5 April 2019)

Vor Gericht traut er sich nicht, aber früher oder später wird er dort landen! Er macht auf große Nummer, ist aber eine null! Seine Wohnung in Alt Stralau direkt am Wasser musste er schon aufgeben. Läuft bei ihm mit 5000 Bestellungen und einem Riesen Lager an der im Impressum angegebenen Adresse.


----------



## Hippo (5 April 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Es  war hier noch nie die Rede von einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Bei einem  simplen
> Widerspruch hätte er  vor Gericht  ziehen müssen. Wäre sehr gespannt wie das ausgegangen wäre.
> Wie  soll eigentlich nachvollziehbar sein, dass es sich um denselben *Gast*  Schnipsi  handelt?
> Ohne Anmeldung kann hier jeder   eine angeblich positive  Reaktion posten.
> ...



Stimmt - wo Du Recht hast hast Du Recht


----------



## ogprojects (5 April 2019)

Wer sagt denn dass ich in Alt-Stralau wohne?
Können Sie mir sagen, wer Sie sind und was Sie mit damit zutun haben? 

@Schnipsi: Könnten Sie sich äußern vielleicht dazu?


----------



## ogprojects (5 April 2019)

Ich glaube ich weiss um welchen Kunden es sich handelt, der hat sich bei mir persönlich gewandt. Ich habe dem Kunden mitgeteilt, sich bei der Moderation zu melden, dass ich nicht Schnipsi bin, oder brauchen Sie irgendwelche Beweise? E-Mail Verkehr?


----------



## Zagg40 (9 April 2019)

Bei dem Herren handelt es sich um einen XXX und die Shop’s sind XXX. Dies zeigen auch die Rechtschreibfehler hier und in den Shop‘s. 

ModEdit: Unbewiesene Behauptungen gelöscht. Bitte Belege beibringen oder die Beschuldigungen lassen


----------



## ogprojects (9 April 2019)

Zagg40 schrieb:


> Bei dem Herren handelt es sich um einen Betrüger und die Shop’s sind Fake. Dies zeigen auch die Rechtschreibfehler hier und in den Shop‘s. Man kann nur hoffen, dass er bald im Gefängnis landet.



Wer sagt denn, dass die Shops Fakes wären und der Herr (also ich) um ein Betrüger?
Diese Unwahrheiten besonders wenn man sich noch anonym postet um ein Geschäft schlecht zu machen ist sehr dreist. Sie können sich gerne per E-Mail melden wenn Sie möchten -> [email protected].

ModEdit: Die hier genannte Mailadresse ist von der Administration hier verifziert und als Firmenadresse akkreditiert


----------



## Zagg40 (10 April 2019)

Dreist?  Das von einem Be...ger  Herr Göcer, erklären Sie und doch einfach mal, wer Sie sind. Stichwort: BaFin?

Die folgenden Links können Sie uns und Ihren Kunden sicher erklären:









						Özgün Göcer: BaFin ordnet Einstellung und Abwicklung des Finanzkommissionsgeschäfts an
					

Die BaFin hat Herrn Özgün Göcer, Berlin, mit Bescheid vom 14. Juni 2018 aufgegeben, das ohne Erlaubnis betriebene Finanzkommissionsgeschäft umgehend einzustellen und abzuwickeln.




					www.bafin.de
				








__





						kredite.rocks - Diese Website steht zum Verkauf! - Informationen zum Thema kredite.
					

Diese Website steht zum Verkauf! kredite.rocks ist die beste Quelle für alle Informationen die Sie suchen. Von allgemeinen Themen bis hin zu speziellen Sachverhalten, finden Sie auf kredite.rocks alles. Wir hoffen, dass Sie hier das Gesuchte finden!




					www.kredite.rocks
				








__





						Porngroupnetwork - Enzyklopädie Marjorie-Wiki
					






					marjorie-wiki.de
				












						OG Projects GmbH
					

OG Projects GmbH in Berlin, Berlin, Strasse: Boxhagener Straße 110,




					web2.cylex.de
				




Hier gab es am 09.10.2018 ein Schwall 5 Sterne Bewertungen   Bitte nicht erzählen, dass ist der Beweis wie toll sie sind:









						Käufersiegel Kundenbewertung OG Projects GmbH
					

Käufersiegel Kundenbewertung: Der Shop  erreicht eine durchschnittliche Kundenbewertung von /5 Punkten. Käufersiegel Kundenbewertung, Ihre Orientierungshilfe im Internet.




					www.kaeufersiegel.de
				




Wir sind alle gespannt.

Bitte ausführlich und ohne Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## ogprojects (11 April 2019)

Zagg40 schrieb:


> Dreist?  Das von einem Be...ger  Herr Göcer, erklären Sie und doch einfach mal, wer Sie sind. Stichwort: BaFin?
> 
> Die folgenden Links können Sie uns und Ihren Kunden sicher erklären:
> 
> ...


was hat das alles damit zutun? die Bafin ist eine offene sache wo ich nur der domain registrant war aber nicht der inhaber und die bafin schlicht weg ein fehler gemacht hat? 
besser informieren als anonym zu posten 
und kredite.rocks ist ein projekt den ich aufgekauft hab und nur affiliate geschäft ist


----------



## Zagg40 (11 April 2019)

Okay, überzeugt


----------



## ogprojects (11 April 2019)

Zagg40 schrieb:


> Dreist?  Das von einem Be...ger  Herr Göcer, erklären Sie und doch einfach mal, wer Sie sind. Stichwort: BaFin?
> 
> Die folgenden Links können Sie uns und Ihren Kunden sicher erklären:
> 
> ...


also, das hat nichts damit zutun?  @MoD: bitte ausschließen wenn möglich.


----------



## klausp (11 April 2019)

ogprojects schrieb:


> also, das hat nichts damit zutun?  @MoD: bitte ausschließen wenn möglich.



Was soll das jetzt hier werden? Verlangt ogprojects hier einen Beitrag zu zensieren?
Alles schon recht seltsam.


----------



## jupp11 (11 April 2019)

"Verlangt" werden kann viel. Ob dem "Wunsch" nachgekommen wird, entscheidet 
letztendlich  Betreiber und Administrator des Forums. An den kann er sich direkt wenden:








						Impressum
					

Verantwortlich für diese Seiten: Heiko Rittelmeier Schlesierstraße 1 97720 Nüdlingen [email protected] Fax: +49 971 12382994 (es entstehen die üblichen Festnetzgebühren entsprechend Ihres Vert…



					www.computerbetrug.de


----------



## ogprojects (11 April 2019)

klausp schrieb:


> Was soll das jetzt hier werden? Verlangt ogprojects hier einen Beitrag zu zensieren?
> Alles schon recht seltsam.


ich hab nichts verlangt, sondern man solle auf dem Thema bleiben und sachlich sein.
Und ja der Betreiber ist informiert.


----------



## BenTigger (11 April 2019)

Und hier gibt es keine Notwendigkeit was zu löschen, da der Vorwurf des Users ja entkräftet wurde, zumal der User das dann auch eingesehen hat.
Somit ist das eine allgemeine Information, die auch bei nachfolgenden Betrachtungen und Nachforschungen einen entkräftenden Beweis darstellt.
Da User @ogprojects auch den Einwand bestätigte, ist das keine Verleumdung/üble Nachrede und somit nicht Zensurbedürftig.


----------



## Robot (18 April 2019)

Laut diesem Link hatte er Göcer ein Umsatz von über 500 Millionen Euro und hier geht es um ein Startup? Oder handelt es sich um einen anderen Özgün Göcer? 





__





						Porngroupnetwork - Enzyklopädie Marjorie-Wiki
					






					marjorie-wiki.de


----------



## jupp11 (18 April 2019)

Dürfte sich um eine zufällige Namensgleichheit handeln. 
Hier geht es um https://web2.cylex.de/firma-home/og-projects-gmbh-12889023.html




__





						OG Projects GmbH, Berlin
					

OG Projects GmbH, Berlin, Amtsgericht Charlottenburg (Berlin) HRB 194523 B: Netzwerk, Wirtschaftsinfos




					www.northdata.de
				



 Vorname und Nachname sind anscheinend  vertauscht


----------



## Grosh (24 April 2019)

Bin gerade auf dieses Forum gestoßen und bin auch auf den Shop reingefallen! Unseriös und reiner Bet__g!!! Das Geld habe ich abgeschrieben, vielleicht mache ich mir die Mühe und erstatte Anzeige, damit der Laden mal untersucht wird.


----------



## jupp11 (24 April 2019)

Grosh schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf dieses Forum gestoßen und bin auch auf den Shop reingefallen!


Und immer wieder dieselbe Frage: Warum nicht vorher informieren?
War das Angebot so verlockend, dass jede Vorsicht  flöten ging?
Nochmal: Bei unbekannten  Läden, mit denen man vorher nichts zu tun hatte,
*niemals ohne vorherige Recherche* Geschäfte abschließen!
PS: Natürlich könnte das auch bei Amazon oder ebay Unterhändlern passieren,
aber  die fliegen  in der Regel schnell raus.


----------



## ogprojects (24 April 2019)

Grosh schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf dieses Forum gestoßen und bin auch auf den Shop reingefallen! Unseriös und reiner Bet__g!!! Das Geld habe ich abgeschrieben, vielleicht mache ich mir die Mühe und erstatte Anzeige, damit der Laden mal untersucht wird.



Du kannst mir gerne per E-Mail die Daten zuschicken [email protected] und ich helfe dir um das Problem zu lösen.


----------



## Grosh (25 April 2019)

@jupp11 Der Preis war im Nachhinein betrachtet nicht besser. Hier erkenne ich meine eigene Dummheit an. Dieser Vorfall war mir eine Lehre.
@ogprojects Die letzte Person von der ich mich dutzen lasse, sind Sie. Sie brauchen hier im Nachgang niemanden helfen. Sie haben sich vorher auch nicht für die Probleme Ihrer Kunden interessiert. Machen Sie sich ehrlich und gehen Sie einer normalen Tätigkeit nach. Oder wollen Sie das Ihre Familie betrogen wird?


----------



## ogprojects (25 April 2019)

Grosh schrieb:


> @jupp11 Der Preis war im Nachhinein betrachtet nicht besser. Hier erkenne ich meine eigene Dummheit an. Dieser Vorfall war mir eine Lehre.
> @ogprojects Die letzte Person von der ich mich dutzen lasse, sind Sie. Sie brauchen hier im Nachgang niemanden helfen. Sie haben sich vorher auch nicht für die Probleme Ihrer Kunden interessiert. Machen Sie sich ehrlich und gehen Sie einer normalen Tätigkeit nach. Oder wollen Sie das Ihre Familie betrogen wird?



Da wir in einem Forum sind, und ich als Geschäftsführer jeden helfen möchte, kann ich ihnen dabei unterstützen. Wir hatten ein großen Datenausfall gehabt, wo viele Daten verloren gegangen sind. Daher würde ich Sie bitten, mir eine E-Mail mit ihren Daten zuzuschicken damit wir den Sachverhalt genau durchgehen können. Und seien wir mal ehrlich, wer anonym in einem Forum über meine Person äußert zu meiner beruflichen Tätigkeit, ist das bisschen wunderlich. Ich habe über dieses Forum schon einige Personen geholfen, nachdem sich bei mir direkt gemeldet haben, also zögern "Sie" nicht und schreiben mir. Vielen Dank.


----------



## jupp11 (25 April 2019)

ogprojects schrieb:


> Wir hatten ein großen Datenausfall gehabt, wo viele Daten verloren gegangen sind. Daher würde ich Sie bitten, mir eine E-Mail mit ihren Daten zuzuschicken damit wir den Sachverhalt genau durchgehen können


Die  direkte Kontaktaufnahme ohne sich vorher hier im Forum gemeldet zu haben,
scheint aber nicht immer zu funktionieren.








						Betrug auf shoppingjagd durch OG Projects Özgün Göcer
					

Hallo zusammen,  ich bestellte am 05.12.2018 über die Webseite www.shoppingjagd.de ein Parfüm für meine Freundin um sie damit an Weihnachten zu überraschen. Sie hatte sich dies gewünscht. Hätte ich das damals gewusst hätte ich woanders gekauft. Das Geld hatte ich 5 Minuten später über billfree...




					forum.computerbetrug.de


----------



## Grosh (25 April 2019)

Schon alleine das Daten verloren gehen, zeigt das man die Finger von Ihrem Unternehmen lassen sollte. Datenschutz ist wichtig! Auf offizielle Anfragen wurde irgendwann nicht mehr reagiert. Vorher nur vertröstet.


----------



## ogprojects (25 April 2019)

Grosh schrieb:


> Schon alleine das Daten verloren gehen, zeigt das man die Finger von Ihrem Unternehmen lassen sollte. Datenschutz ist wichtig! Auf offizielle Anfragen wurde irgendwann nicht mehr reagiert. Vorher nur vertröstet.



Darf ich fragen, wo das bei jedem anderen Unternehmen auch passieren kann? Es wurde nicht gehackt, sondern die Festplatte sowie das Backupsystem ist komplett abgeraucht, von daher ist jeder Art von Möglichkeit der Wiederherstellung auch dank professionellen Unternehmen war es nicht möglich die Daten zu retten.
@jupp11: Es haben sich auch mehr Leute gemeldet, als hier welche gepostet haben


----------



## jupp11 (25 April 2019)

Das läßt hier kaum beurteilen...


----------



## Reducal (26 April 2019)

Grosh schrieb:


> Schon alleine das Daten verloren gehen...


Das ist in deinem Fall Bockwurscht. Der OGDingsda wird dir helfen, lass es doch einfach zu! Besser als über dieses Forum wir dir womöglich nicht geholfen werden. Und ja, auch ich duze dich ebenso, weil das in Foren so üblich ist.


----------



## ogprojects (26 April 2019)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das ist in deinem Fall Bockwurscht. Der OGDingsda wird dir helfen, lass es doch einfach zu! Besser als über dieses Forum wir dir womöglich nicht geholfen werden. Und ja, auch ich duze dich ebenso, weil das in Foren so üblich ist.


Özgün reicht  Danke 
Schönes Wochenende und wie gesagt, ich bin jederzeit per E-Mail erreichbar.


----------



## nele1804 (10 Juni 2019)

Hab jetzt im Mai bestellt, nie wieder etwas gehört. Mit Datenausfall kann das nichts mehr zutun haben.


----------



## ogprojects (11 Juni 2019)

nele1804 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt im Mai bestellt, nie wieder etwas gehört. Mit Datenausfall kann das nichts mehr zutun haben.



Hallo, du kannst dich gerne direkt bei mir melden an [email protected], ich würde mich sofort um dich. Wir haben offene Bestellungen von diesem Wochenende (wegen dem Feiertag) aber sonst gar kein einziger . Meld dich einfach und ich kümmere mich sofort drum.


----------



## Benno1290 (12 Juli 2019)

Die Bewertungen im Netz sagen doch wohl alles. Finger weg!


----------



## jupp11 (12 Juli 2019)

Reducal schrieb:


> Der OGDingsda wird dir helfen, lass es doch einfach zu! Besser als über dieses Forum wir dir womöglich nicht geholfen werden.


Nicht jeder findet das Forum um sich helfen zu lassen...


----------



## Grosh (8 September 2019)

ogprojects schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wo das bei jedem anderen Unternehmen auch passieren kann? Es wurde nicht gehackt, sondern die Festplatte sowie das Backupsystem ist komplett abgeraucht, von daher ist jeder Art von Möglichkeit der Wiederherstellung auch dank professionellen Unternehmen war es nicht möglich die Daten zu retten.
> @jupp11: Es haben sich auch mehr Leute gemeldet, als hier welche gepostet haben


Ist gerade wieder alles abgeraucht? Alle Webseiten sind seit Wochen offline! Oder hat der Schwindel jetzt ein Ende?


----------



## user1982 (8 Oktober 2019)

ogprojects schrieb:


> Hallo,
> im Namen von OG Projects, entschuldige ich mich für die Unannehmlichkeiten.
> Wir als Startup haben leider sehr viele Daten verloren Mitte Dezember und haben danach auch personelle Probleme gehabt um alles abzuarbeiten.
> 
> ...


Die Rückabwicklung hat endlich geklappt! Auch ich hatte im Dezember 2018 etwas bestellt, bezahlt und nichts bekommen. Aber nun wurde mir das Geld endlich zurück erstattet.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Oktober 2019)

Glückwunsch , wenn es denn stimmt und nicht nur ein Jubelposting  ist.....


----------



## klausp (8 Oktober 2019)

Ca. 9 Monate nach Bezahlung und Nichtlieferung erfolgte nun die Rückerstattung des Geldes.
Das ist eine grandiose Leistung, Respekt.


----------



## Grosh (8 Oktober 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch , wenn es denn stimmt und nicht nur ein Jubelposting  ist.....


Wahrscheinlich ist es Özgün Göcer selbst, der krampfhaft versucht sein Konstrukt aufrechtzuerhalten. Er möchte noch immer, dass alle Welt glaubt er sei eine große Nummer.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Oktober 2019)

Zwei Jubelposting in einer Stunde Abstand und natürlich anonym.
Nicknames sind Schall und Rauch. 
Ein bisschen geschickter sollte man  schon sein.


----------



## Johanna007 (16 Dezember 2019)

Hallo an alle!
Hätte ich die Beiträge mal gelesen, bevor ich bei OG Projects etwas gekauft habe. Ich bin leider auch eine Geschädigte und war so naiv, per Vorkasse zu bezahlen. Ware kam nicht wie vereinbart, man einigte sich auf eine Rückabwicklung. Diese hat nun seit Wochen leider nicht stattgefunden. Angeblich wurde mir Geld geschickt, das aber nicht ankam (innerhalb der EU-Girozone, sehr witzig!) und mein Paypal Account ist für den Verkäufer angeblich auch nicht erreichbar, was ebenfalls nicht sein kann.
FINGER WEG VON DIESEM SHOP! kann ich nur raten. Da ist Abzocke oder Unfähigkeit im Spiel oder beides.
Tatsache ist, dass ich nun einen Anwalt einschalten musste, der mir hoffentlich zu meinem Recht verhelfen wird. Ich gehe notfalls bis zur Klage. Mein Anwalt möchte außerdem Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs erstatten. Sehr schade, dass man im Internet immer wieder auf so unseriöse Geschäfte stößt.


----------



## jupp11 (16 Dezember 2019)

Johanna007 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> Hätte ich die Beiträge mal gelesen, bevor ich bei OG Projects etwas gekauft habe. Ich bin leider auch eine Geschädigte und war so naiv, per Vorkasse zu bezahlen. Ware kam nicht wie vereinbart, man einigte sich auf eine Rückabwicklung. Diese hat nun seit Wochen leider nicht stattgefunden. Angeblich wurde mir Geld geschickt, das aber nicht ankam (innerhalb der EU-Girozone, sehr witzig!) und mein Paypal Account ist für den Verkäufer angeblich auch nicht erreichbar, was ebenfalls nicht sein kann.
> FINGER WEG VON DIESEM SHOP! kann ich nur raten. Da ist Abzocke oder Unfähigkeit im Spiel oder beides.
> Tatsache ist, dass ich nun einen Anwalt einschalten musste, der mir hoffentlich zu meinem Recht verhelfen wird. Ich gehe notfalls bis zur Klage. Mein Anwalt möchte außerdem Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs erstatten. Sehr schade, dass man im Internet immer wieder auf so unseriöse Geschäfte stößt.


Wichtig ist es von Anfang an immer  vorsichtig  zu sein:
Bei Unbekannten: *Niemals per Vorkasse*


> *ogprojects*
> OG Projects GmbH · 30
> Mitglied seit    13 März 2019
> *Zuletzt gesehen     11 Juni 2019 *


ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert


----------



## Grosh (19 Dezember 2019)

Ich hoffe dein Anwalt erstattet mit dir gemeinsam Strafanzeige, damit dieser Betrüg...r rechtsstaatlich verurteilt wird. Es wäre schön, wenn du uns auf dem laufenden halten würdest. Viele Grüße


----------



## Elisa1968 (3 Mai 2020)

Also bei mir kam alles an und der Herr Göcer war sehr freundlich als ich ihm sagte ich habe bedenken zwecks der Bestellung und nach Wiederruf angesprochen bzgl. diesen Betrug auf diesen Thread, und genau an dem Tag war meine sehr teure Lieferung angekommen direkt 24 Stunden nach Der Bestellung und nun habe ich es behalten weil er ja versprochen was er hielt und hat mich er Tage später nochmals nachgefragt ob alles in Ordnung ist und ob ich die Bestellung zurück schicken möchte (damit er ein Abholtermin organisieren kann) oder behalten möchte. Sehr freundlicher Geschäftsführer, und kann überhaupt nicht das gleiche mit euch teilen hier. Er hat innerhalb von 20 Stunden meine E-Mail beantwortet, also ich würde jedem empfehlen erstmal ihn direkt auf die E-Mail Adresse zu kontaktieren die hier im Forum steht,bevor man große heiße luft veröffentlicht.


----------



## Elisa1968 (3 Mai 2020)

und ich habe übrigens vor einer Woche gekauft an einem Sonntag und Dienstag habe ich die Ware erhalten im Wert von 1200 Euro (Backofen)


----------



## jupp11 (3 Mai 2020)

*Zieh deine Nummer woanders ab.*

*Jubelarien nimmt hier niemand ernst.

*


----------



## Grosh (16 Mai 2020)

Er versucht es immer wieder.


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2020)

Grosh schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dein Anwalt erstattet mit dir gemeinsam Strafanzeige, damit dieser Betrüg...r rechtsstaatlich verurteilt wird.


Nicht jeder Beschiss ist ein Betrug! Verurteilung, Strafbefehl, Geschäftsuntersagung hätte es alles womöglich längst gegeben, wenn an der Sache was dran wäre. Nur weil einer sein Biz nicht gebacken bekommt, ist das allenfalls verwerflich aber längst noch keine strafbare Handlung, die dann auch erst noch gerichtsfest nachzuweisen wäre.


----------



## jupp11 (16 Mai 2020)

Reducal schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Beschiss ist ein Betrug!


Betrug ist ein Straftatbestand, der  keineswegs  so einfach zu beweisen ist, wie es  landläufig geglaubt wird.




__





						Betrug, versuchter Betrug, schwerer Betrug erklärt von Anwalt Dietrich
					

Vorladung als Beschuldiger wegen Betruges. Rechtsanwalt Dietrich erklärt, was ein Betrug gem. § 263 StGB ist und welche Strafe verhängt werden kann.



					www.rechtsanwalt-betrug.de


----------



## Grosh (14 Juni 2020)

Jetzt agiert er als Tradebox360 UG / Mario König!

shoppingjagd.de hat seit Wochen Wartungsarbeiten!


----------



## jupp11 (14 Juni 2020)

__





						Mario König,  - früher Geschäftsführer der Tradebox360 UG
					

Werdegang von Mario König: früher Geschäftsführer der Tradebox360 UG




					www.companyhouse.de
				







__





						Tradebox360 UG (haftungsbeschränkt), Berlin- Firmenprofil
					

Firmenprofil von Tradebox360 UG (haftungsbeschränkt) - Boxhagener Str. 110 Berlin




					www.webvalid.de
				



ziemlich  frisch...


> Tradebox360 UG (haftungsbeschränkt)
> *Boxhagener Str. 110*
> 10245 Berlin
> Frühere Anschriften: 0
> _Keine Angaben vorhanden_







__





						Protokoll Berlin – Berlin affin
					






					berlin-affin.de
				





> Äußerst empfehlenswert: 24 Biere on tap, die Idee kommt aus Russland, Initiator ist die russische Craft Brauerei „Zagovor“, viele mir unbekannte Sorten, die es lohnt zu probieren. Fürs Protokoll: *Das Protokoll* kann Stammkneipe werden. Kompetent und sympathisch
> *Boxhagener Str. 110,* 10245 Berlin – Friedrichshain


----------



## Jemand (4 Juli 2022)

Ich kenne ÖG und MK von früher. Wir haben zusammen in einer (tatsächlich seriösen!) Firma gearbeitet. ÖG hat es etwas zu weit getrieben und seinen Job sehr vernachlässigt. Er hat sehr merkwürdige Dinge behauptet, inszeniert oder sie sind tatsächlich so passiert... was eher unwahrscheinlich sind. Ich möchte nicht ins Detail gehen, aber ich schätze, dass da im Kopf etwas durcheinander geraten sein muss. Er wurde letztendlich von seinem AG gekündigt und hat sich dann offenbar in einen ganz neuen Beschäftigungszweig ausprobiert. 

Ich bin nur durch Zufall in diesem Forum gelandet, da ich einfach nach ÖG aus Neugier gegoggelt habe. Nachdem ich das hier gelesen habe, kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass ÖG diesen Bullshit abgezogen hat, er war schon damals ein Blender. 

MK hingegen habe ich persönlich und als Kollegen sehr geschätzt und glaube nicht, dass er wissentlich bei ÖGs Machenschaften mitgemacht hätte und selbst Opfer ÖGs gezielter Täuschung wurde.


----------

